# Ecology and Pathology of Amphibian Ranaviruses



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.int-res.com/articles/dao_oa/d087p243.pdf

Gray, M. J., Miller, D. L., and Hoverman, J. T. 2009. Ecology and pathology of amphibian ranaviruses. Diseases of Aquatic Organisms 87: 243-266.


----------

